# موسوعة صور اجمل المساجد في العالم.........................................



## وحش العمارة (1 يوليو 2008)

#yiv1355768956 .ExternalClass .EC_hmmessage P{padding:0px;}#yiv1355768956 .ExternalClass body.EC_hmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}_*.::][موسوعـــــــة صـــــــــــــور أجمـل مساجــــــــــــد الله في العالـــــم][::. *_





_*




*_


_*قبة الصخرة - المسجد الأقصى*_



_*



*_



_*المسجد النبوي الشريف*_



_*



*_


_*مسجد قباء في المدينة المنورة*_



_*



*_



_*مسجد قباء في المدينة المنورة- منظر ليلي*_




*



*










_*أسطنبول*_




*



*




*أس**بانيا*




*



*





_*المغرب*_



_*



*_



_*أيران*_

_*



*_






_*بروناي*_



_*



*_




_*جده - المملكة العربية السعودية*_



_*



*_




_*كينيا*_




_*



*_





_*ماليزيا*_


_*



*_


_*مسجد الشيخ محمد الرحيم باوا محي الدين - الولايات المتحدة لأمريكية*_



_*



*_




_*الجامع الكبير - الكويت*_


_*



*_


_*مسجد زايد - أبوظبي*_


_*



*_






_*الباكستان*_

_*



*_



_*ليبيا*_

_*



*_




_*مسجد الفاتح - البحرين*_


_*



*_




_*دبي*_


_*



*_




_*مسجد خالد بن الوليد - حمص - سوريا*_


_*



*_



_*الصين*_


_*



*_




_*مسجد كولالمبور*_


_*



*_




_*مسجد زلتين - ليبيا*_




_*



*_



_*اندونيسيا*_




_*



*_



_*مسجد برمنغهام _ بريطانيا*_


_*



*_



_*مسجد زلفي - سلطنة عمان*_



_*



*_



_*مسجد كولا سلانكور*_


*



*



_*الجامع الازهر - القاهرة*_

_*



*_


_*المسجد الأموي - دمشق*_

_*



*_




_*مسجد اورتكوي - *_

_*



*_




_*مسجد صافيد - ايران*_

_*



*_



_*مسجد كوالا كلنجسار*_


_*



*_



_*مسجد القيروان*_
_*



*_



_*مسجد السلطان - سنغافورا*_

_*



*_




_*مسجد بوترا جايا*_

_*



*_



_*مسجد جويك تيب - توركمنستان*_

_*



*_




_*مسجد الرحمن - حلب*_

_*



*_




_*مسجد فيصل - باكستان*_

_*



*_



_*مسجد في الأردن*_

_*



*_



_*من مساجد بغداد*_

_*



*_



_*مسجد برلين*_

_*



*_



_*مسجد بالي - اندونيسيا*_

_*



*_


_*مسجد سمرقند*_




*



*



_*ساحة المسجد الازرق - تركيا*_







_*



*_



_*مسجد السليماني - تركيا*_




_*



*_


_*مسجد وزير خان لاهور - باكستان*_


_*



*_


_*مسجد سونغ جيانغ - الصين*_


_*



*_​
​​


----------



## وحش العمارة (1 يوليو 2008)

مسجد ابو درويش الاردن


----------



## فادي الحج علي (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المجموعة الرائعة من الصور


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 يوليو 2008)

جهد مشكور ويعطيك العافية ولكن لي ملاحظة انة يوجد صور لمساجد بالاساس هي كنائس وتم تحويلها لمساجد لذا وجب التنوية لان هذة الصور لا تعبر بالمطلق عن المساجد ويعطيك العافية مرة اخرى


----------



## مهدي شنشولي (3 يوليو 2008)

مساجد رائعة


----------



## وحش العمارة (3 يوليو 2008)

حسام عبدالله قال:


> جهد مشكور ويعطيك العافية ولكن لي ملاحظة انة يوجد صور لمساجد بالاساس هي كنائس وتم تحويلها لمساجد لذا وجب التنوية لان هذة الصور لا تعبر بالمطلق عن المساجد ويعطيك العافية مرة اخرى


 

مشكور ر اخي على التنبية .......................الرجاء اخي اذ كنت متاكد من احدها كانت كنيسة وتحولت مسجد....ارجو الارشاد على الصورة .......للتعريف.....او قد يكون سوء تفاهم 

مشكووور..................بارك الله فيك:84:


----------



## عوض فاروق حبيب (5 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بصراحه الموضوع اكثر من رائع واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## younou36 (5 يوليو 2008)

للاضافة فقط مسجد الامير عبد القادر الجزائر


----------



## وحش العمارة (5 يوليو 2008)

younou36 قال:


> للاضافة فقط مسجد الامير عبد القادر الجزائر


 
الله يعطيك العافية
ما شالله اخي الكريم المسجد اكثر من رائع ,,,,,,,,,,,تحفة فنية .......:84:


----------



## رسام ماكس (5 يوليو 2008)

اللهم عمر مساجد المسلمين


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (6 يوليو 2008)

كلها بيوت الله
اللهم زد منها كتيراااااااااااااااا
وزد من المقبلين عليها
امين يارب العالمين
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (14 يوليو 2008)

هاد الموضوع بيلفت نظرنا لأهمية الاسلام و المسلمين في العالم و الدليل وجدو المساجد في ابعد انحاء العالم 
شكرا كتير على هالموضوع الحلو


----------



## م متأمل (15 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل ورائع 

واتمنى إضافة مزيد من الصور
لكي تجعل مرجع لصور المساجد


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (15 يوليو 2008)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله كعادتك يا وحش موضوع قيم جدا جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## mutazshair (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذه الصور الرائعه التي اتحفتنا برؤيتها لبيوت الله جل في علاه


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 يوليو 2008)

لا اله الا الله
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## med-dz (20 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل أخي ...

لك الشكر على الموضوع الرائع 

تقبل تحياتي ،


----------



## محمدخطاب (28 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## وحش العمارة (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور للمرور الطيب


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 أغسطس 2008)

____________________


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

بجد مجهود رائــــع اخ وحش العماره شكووووووووووور على المجهود لجميل ..... المساجد روعا فعلا ... بس ليا تعليق صغير وارجو ان تشرهولى ... فى صورتين لمسجدين وهم صورة مسجد السليمانى بتركيا......و مسجداسطنبول
هناك تشابه كبير جدا جدا جدا ويكاد يكون المسجدان متشابهان تماما وممكن يكونوا الاتنين واحد .... لكن لاحظت بعض الاختلافات ...فارجوا ان تقول لى هل المسجدان من قام بتأسيسهم رجل واحد ام لكل مسجد مصممه ....وسؤال ثانى هل المسجدين هم عباره عن مسجد واحد وكل صوره من الاتنين لوجهين مختلفين من المسجد ام هم مسجدين فعلا ... وبجد انا مقصدش انى اغلطك ابدا والله .... كل الحكايه انا عايز اعرف مين اللى صممهم ولماذا يحملان نفس التصميم ....وشكرا واسف للازعاج بكثرة كلامى ... تقبل مرورى


----------



## عمر غالي (15 أغسطس 2008)

لك الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## المعمارية مزاري (15 أغسطس 2008)

ربي أكثر منهم للعلم الجزائر راح يكون فيها مسجد كبير يصنف عالميا جاري العمل فيه


----------



## وحش العمارة (16 أغسطس 2008)

kمسجد الازرق مختلف ...مسجد سطنبول و مسجد السليماني هو نفس المسجد .....................

على كلا مساجد تركية متشابهة جدا وخاصة تركيزها على القباب


_____________________________________________________________



*المسجد الأزرق (مسجد السلطان أحمد) بتركيا*


*



*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

(تم التحويل من المسجد الازرق)
اذهب إلى: تصفح, ابحث


 


جامع السلطان أحمد


جامع السلطان احمد او الجامع الازرق يقع في مدينة اسطنبول في تركيا ويقع بالضبط في ميدان السلطان احمد ويمكن الوصول اليه عن طريق المترو. وهو جامع مذهل في عمارته وانواره بالليل يعد أحد أهم وأضخم المساجد في تركيا والعالم الإسلامي ويقع مقابل لمتحف آيا صوفيا.
بني المسجد بين عامي :1018 ـ 1020 هـ / 1609 ـ 1616 م حسب أحد النوقشات على أحد أبوابه . مهندسه محمد آغا أشهر المعماريين الأتراك بعد سنان باشا وداود أغا . يقع المسجد جنوبي آيا صوفيا وشرق ميدان السباق البيزنطي القديم . وله سور مرتفع يحيط به من ثلاث جهات ، وفي السور خمسة أبواب ، ثلاثة منها تؤدي إلى صحن المسجد واثنان إلى قاعة الصلاة .
يتكون الصحن من فناء كبير ، ويتوسط الصحن ميضأة سداسية محمولة على ستة أعمدة ، أكبر الأبواب التي تؤدي إلى الصحن يظهر فيه ألتأثر بالفن الفارسي .
داخل المسجد على شكل مستطيل طولي ضلعيه 64م و 72 م وتتوسطه قبة كبيره يحفها أربعة أنصاف قبة ، كما أن كل ركن من أركان المسجد مغطى بقبب صغيرة ،بها عدد كبير من النوافذ المنفذة للضوء .
يعلو المسجد ست مآذن لاقت صعوبات في تشييدها ، إذ كان المسجد الحرام يحتوي على ست مآذن ولاقى السلطان أحمد نقدا كبيرا على فكرة المآذن الست ، لكنه تغلب على هذه المشكلة بتمويل بناء المئذنة السابعة في المسجد الحرام ليكون مسجده المسجد الوحيد في تركيا الذي يحوي ست مآذن 
__________________________________________

مسجد السليماني


----------



## وحش العمارة (16 أغسطس 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> بجد مجهود رائــــع اخ وحش العماره شكووووووووووور على المجهود لجميل ..... المساجد روعا فعلا ... بس ليا تعليق صغير وارجو ان تشرهولى ... فى صورتين لمسجدين وهم صورة مسجد السليمانى بتركيا......و مسجداسطنبول
> هناك تشابه كبير جدا جدا جدا ويكاد يكون المسجدان متشابهان تماما وممكن يكونوا الاتنين واحد .... لكن لاحظت بعض الاختلافات ...فارجوا ان تقول لى هل المسجدان من قام بتأسيسهم رجل واحد ام لكل مسجد مصممه ....وسؤال ثانى هل المسجدين هم عباره عن مسجد واحد وكل صوره من الاتنين لوجهين مختلفين من المسجد ام هم مسجدين فعلا ... وبجد انا مقصدش انى اغلطك ابدا والله .... كل الحكايه انا عايز اعرف مين اللى صممهم ولماذا يحملان نفس التصميم ....وشكرا واسف للازعاج بكثرة كلامى ... تقبل مرورى


 

اخي الكريم شكرا لك للمشارك الطيبة .....اعتقد انة مسجد السليماني ....السلطان سليمان هو نفسة مسجد سطنبول ......................مسجدالازرق مسجد السلطان أحمد...........هم مختلفين ....بصراحةلم احد معلومات عن مسجد السليماني .....لكن الي بعرفة كل سلطان كان يبني مسجد لتخليد ذكرة في تركية 

اخي الكريم لم تزعجني ابدا بل نحن نستفيد منبعض ومنعلم بعض ..هذا المنتدى للتعليم مشكور لتفاعلك
____________________________________


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم عمر مساجد المسلمين


----------



## الأمير محمود (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله 
من أجمل ما رأت عيني


----------



## arch_alduribi (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ياوحش العمارة عل مجهودك الطيب....
هذة صور لجامع الصالح في صنعاء


----------



## arch_alduribi (20 سبتمبر 2008)

هذة صور لجامع الصالح في صنعاء


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذه المجموعة الرائعة من الصور*​


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

arch_alduribi قال:


> هذة صور لجامع الصالح في صنعاء


 
مشكور اخي الكريم على الصور........مسجد ماشالله روعة:84:


----------



## habeba2006 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مساجد رائعة جداً

جزاك الله خيراِِ


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك جزيلاااااا اختي / وحش العمارة على هذه المواضيييع الراااااائعة حقااا....
اتمنى لك التوفيييق دائما ونرى المزيد من مواضيعك.......والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيكي
الصور جدااااا رائئئئعة ...بيت الله عز وجل
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## BASH (9 أكتوبر 2008)

:28:شكرا لكم


----------



## بني دار (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شيء رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إسلام زهير (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الله الله ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس وحش سدأني الصور خطفت القلوب


----------



## اميره طارق (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع دة بجد الصور تبهر


----------



## وبك استجير (9 أكتوبر 2008)

عائشة رضي الله عنها سئلت: 
هل كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم يمزح؟ 
قالت نعم. كانت عندي عجوز, فدخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم فقالت" ادع الله أن يجعلني من أهل الجنّة". 
فقال:" ان الجنّة لا تدخلها العجائز." 
وسمع النداء, فخرج ودخل وهي تبكي, فقال: ما لها؟ 
قالوا: انك حدّثتها أن الجنة لا يدخلها العجائز. 
قال:" ان الله يحوّلهن أبكارا عربا أترابا".ان شاء الله يدخلنا الجنه برحمته وكرمه


----------



## وبك استجير (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم اعز الاسلام بمثل هؤلاء واجعل رايته خفاقة ..جزاك الله عنا الف خير وادامكم ذخر للمسلمين


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اجمل شيى من البيوت هي بيوت الله سبحانة وتعالى


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أنك حقا وحش العمارة
جزاك الله عنا خيرا
حيث أننا نصمم عدد من المساجد بكندا
فقد كنت أبحث عن أي رسومات و مناظير عن المساجد
لشحن قدراتي المعمارية و كذالك الأستفادة من العناصر الموجودة 
في تلك المساجد​


----------



## خالد الماكس (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا وحش العمارة 
عاشت الايادي
وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء واعجز عن الشكر امام هذه الصور


----------



## رهف (17 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم انحب نضيف صور اخر


----------



## رهف (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الجامع الاول جامع العتيق في مدينه جالو ليبيا

جامع ابوبكر الصديق في مدينه المرج ليبيا

جامع من ايطاليا


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مساجد غاية في الروعة...
مشكور أخي على مجهودك الرائع..
ودمتم,,,,


----------



## zahida (26 مايو 2010)

*عظمة الاسلام*

صور جميلة تدل على عظمة الاسلام في العالم


----------



## m.alkhdour (26 مايو 2010)

الموضوع رائع و جميل و نفتخر بها


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Senior Manager (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عن الجميع خير الجزاء


----------



## mmn (29 أبريل 2011)

صور رائعة عاشت يمينك


----------



## حليم عزيز (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## qusai1970 (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله في جهودك الجبارة ،وهناك ملحوظة صغيرة يقع فيها كل الامسلمين ان الصورة الاولى هي لقبة الصخرة واما المسجد الاقصى فهو مسجد منفصل وكل الساحة الموجودة داخل صور القدس نطلق عليها المسجد الاقصى وشكرا


----------



## جدعه44 (3 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يفتح عليك


----------

